# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Маха Мантра как она есть

## Глеб

Харе Кришна! Вся слава его божественной милости Шриле Прабхупаде! Уважаемый Хари Шаури прабху, многих преданых ИСККОН интересует какое отношение было у Прабхупады к стандартам воспевания Маха Мантры,его высказывания относительно рамо вместо Рама, кришно вместо Кришна и другие искажения. Интересует также ваш личный опыт. Благодарю.

----------

